# Picture Friday. Winter projects



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Somehow when we weren't paying attention, summer came to an end. I am knee deep and behind here at work planning for peak season. Good a time as any to askK

What is your winter project. After finishing the dirt drop project, my focus has been on the Champion. I also have been a little more active in finding the right parts for the prewar C Schwinn build.

View attachment 577894


A quick photo of the dog looking over some Union hubs that are getting broken down before a little oxalic acid dip. I think she was thinking "ok, hurry up, take the photo, clean up your mess so we can back get in the house where it is warm"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This'll get a full rebuild when it arrives.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

*Yeti and others*



Rumpfy said:


> This'll get a full rebuild when it arrives.


Very nice -e- tell us more.

BTW, did I miss the final write up and pics of the Curtlo and your vintage "Pros" race bike?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

My winter project isn't VRC-related. My Igleheart 953 650B SS is going back to Chris this weekend (he's swinging by my place to pick it up; very nice) to have some rear triangle refinements. Once I get it back, I have no idea what direction I'll take....

P.S. That is one cute dog! 

View attachment 577902


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have a few sets of wheels to build.

M950 XTR/WTB New Paradigm and 217 Sunsets for the Phoenix (FR-RR)
Hugi Disc and Sunset for the TST-DBR/Hei (RR)
Deore DX and Sunsets for the 94 EWR (FR-RR)
M900 XTR 28 holers and Sun 0 Deg Reds for the Yosemite (FR-RR)
130mm Deore DX and X717 in black for the Rocky Mountain (RR)
M900 XTR and Mavic 217 Silvers for the Brodie. (FR-RR)

Painted two frames, three forks and a stem this year and only built 4 wheels, so my goal for the winter is to NOT paint another frame and build these wheels! I only have, what...10 wheels to build? No problem!  I also have a set of 517 Citron rims that I'd like to find a project for. Those rims are so ugly they are cool! 

I have 3 bikes that I picked up to sell, and I should get on that too. Sometimes life gets in the way and it all just backs up on you. I guess in a way its a good problem to have.

I have 3 VWs I need to sell also. I should clone myself.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

My 98 Trek 7000ZX is getting taken apart for paint. Been perusing this forum and the net for ideas on a paint scheme. I'll be sure to post the finished product.
Also keeping an eye out for an old cruiser to make a clunker style bike to putt around the neighborhood on. not liking swapping pedals every time the kids want to go for a bike ride around town.
It's already received a Dart 3 fork, and a 2x9 SRAM drivetrain since this pic was taken... Oh.. .and a comfier seat and some Shimano clipless pedals.
Also pulled all the scratched and peeling stickers off already...
Was going to tear it apart this week, but glad I didn't. Going riding tonight and likely tomorrow also.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll be working on two that I'm hoping to have ready for Keyesville. The early Yeti Fro is close just need to track down a few parts, and an early Mantis Pro Flo that is still lacking some parts, and needs the mag 21 rebuilt. No pictures available of the Mantis so I subed a dog photo.

On a side note. Looks like dates for Keyesville are set, and they find us "entertaining".

http://www.mtbcalendar.com/events/2474-keyesville-classic


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> What is your winter project.


Here's my winter project :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> Here's my winter project :thumbsup:


You jerk off. Your winter project looks all done!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

muddybuddy said:


> On a side note. Looks like dates for Keyesville are set, and they find us "entertaining".


We are entertaining!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You jerk off. Your winter project looks all done!


Those are the best kind of "projects".

The done ones


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine is here: http://www.dionridesbikes.com/2010/10/halloween-post-sick-days-and-new.html

Waiting for stuff from Tree Fort Bikes. It's not going to be a vintage restore at all, however.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shawnw said:


> Very nice -e- tell us more.
> 
> BTW, did I miss the final write up and pics of the Curtlo and your vintage "Pros" race bike?


Mmm...not much to tell. Had the Curtlo and Yeti ARC Wanted in my sig....and they both fell into place pretty quick with the help of some friends.

The ARC will get the full ano purple build. De-dorkifying it.

The Curtlo I never did an official post for, but it turned out to be a fantastic bike. Perfect single speed. Reminds me a lot of my Phoenix...and thats a good thing.

As for the Iron Horse...It took over a month to get a replacement crown to swap out with the cracked one. Bike still has its issues to sort...but its getting close to being done.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

This one needs a ton of work.
Hopefully it will be back to its original glory this spring.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Already setup for winter riding though.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've posted this before - 1993 Kona Hot #TET 609 C.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Pedestrian*

Not quite as exotic as other above, but here is my 'winter' project. And by 'winter' I mean low 70s and clear throughout the day. Time to ride!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Linoleum said:


> Not quite as exotic as other above, but here is my 'winter' project. And by 'winter' I mean low 70s and clear throughout the day. Time to ride!


I'd say that Trek above was pretty sub-par.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Winter -Spring + The Impossible Dream*

88 SuperComp....Kooka, White BB,....
The impossible dream,,,,Winter project to rid myself of the huge gut lingering around my midsection.....ride,ride+ride some mo..


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I know that some of you don't like the "anodized" thing but I have always wanted to build something over the top.
I am not sure what frame all this will be going on as I still need to find some red hubs, anyone?, but I hope to have a bike built by spring.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You should put all that ano bling on something yellow or orange and go for broke! (which is, I assume, the winter goal for that Manitou upthread?)


My winter plan is to thin the herd and the parts bin a bit. Aside from that I still need to coax a few bits together on the Chris Chance, hopefully before snow. And I am thinking of swapping the parts off the Monster onto my '91 Yo. The Monster's paint is so pretty I am reluctant to thrash on it......but oh how I want to!

That Curtlo is slick.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine needs a bit more work...










In addition to the above I have a Klein and something from the bay area :ihih:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

This is my spring, summer, winter, fall project. I'm slow.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

87 Fat Chance dirt drop, most of the parts are there, but I need a few things to make it 'right'. The original stem has a bit too much reach, so I need something a bit different to get the correct fit. I scored the WTB/Specialized bars off local Craigslist, I like the shape much better than the Origin 8 'Gary Bars' I originally bought for the build. I'm pretty happy about the seat as well. The biggest issue is the BB, I need bearings and a straight spindle-I know the stuff is out there, just haven't taken the time to look. Frame, fork, and some other parts have fresh powdercoat, so the hard part is done.

The true 'project' is the '90ish Klein Pinnacle sitting in front of it. I don't know where to begin, really. I have an unpainted MC1 bar/stem, so that part is at least taken care of. What would be an appropriate rigid fork, or can I use an early Manitou? The paint is faded, sort of a teal color with remnants of former neon green glory-I'm torn between leaving the faded original paint or building some sort of blacked-out anti-Klein with M900 stuff, or maybe even more modern parts. Who knows! I'll need to deal with the BB on this one as well, unfortunately.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

I brought home a lifetimes worth last weekend


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Winter..... Winter.... I have vague memories of winter....

Regardless, I hope to finally get this completed within the next couple of months.


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

Stucked seatpost, but I have all winter time to get it out...


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Shamus, you should send that to me, I'm an expert at stuck seatpost removal-the Klein in the pic had a steel XT post jammed deep. I promise, I'll send it right back....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

96 Psyclone in Team Scream just about done ...missing a cable hanger, pedals and a little labor. There's a half dozen other mtn frames and two road frames awaiting the long winter.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Just trying to decide on a colour...


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Klunker.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*My project is to ski these as much as possible.*

Custom top to bottom.
http://picasaweb.google.com/jsalbaugh/SkiLogicCustoms?authkey=Gv1sRgCLbTx-KV-PDnFQ&feat=directlink


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*I love those!*



jeff said:


> Custom top to bottom.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/jsalbaugh/SkiLogicCustoms?authkey=Gv1sRgCLbTx-KV-PDnFQ&feat=directlink


Great tribute to my native state that I really begin to miss about this time of year!


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I'd say that Trek above was pretty sub-par.


Mine? What... Is it too new? Not exotic enough? Not rare enough?
Hope you're being sarcastic... Just took it down to the frame today, and sanded it down to 220 grit. Going to be 60deg. tomorrow, so I'm hoping to get it painted before there are no more warm enough days to paint it outside. (Too much crap in garage to risk overspray.)





But if this bike isn't good enough for this crowd, I won't continue to show it.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Missed again*

Here's the Fisher Competition I bought some time ago that was in dire need of a repaint. Got most of the paint off after getting it but it has sat in the shop waiting for some attention. Time has come to start the restore so it's going to a local painter after I get my hands on some re-pop stickers or the real thing. Anyone have a lead on Fisher sticker-sets?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Forgot My Dog*

She is a bit vintage as well.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Like...


ScottyMTB said:


> She is a bit vintage as well.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Timmy said:


> Great tribute to my native state that I really begin to miss about this time of year!


Thanks,
Being stiff they ski really well on the hard pack for an early rise fatty.Tons of side cut but lots of turn shapes. Well see how they deal with soft as soon as we start getting some real snow. The Co. flag is a nice touch as it's my adopted state but my native state is on the tails.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Timmy said:


> Winter..... Winter.... I have vague memories of winter....
> 
> Regardless, I hope to finally get this completed within the next couple of months.


I really like the look of that 

erics yeti arc too


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Shop Project*

My boss at the shop where I work has this one. (I suppose I could make it mine, if I wanted, but I've got too much going on already) It is a 30's era German bike, (supposedly), and was brought over by some german immigrants after the war.

You can decide if that's an outboard bottom bracket there. we're thinking it may be. Guess we'll find out soon enough!

The interesting thing here is that it has 700c tires/rims, so putting replacement tires on it will be a snap. Rod/friction front brake, caoster rear, single speed, rack. Very tempting to me. Could make a solid commuter.

Just thought it was unusual, and it is definitely vintage.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

*Here is my winter "stuck post" project.....*



Shogun700 said:


> Shamus, you should send that to me, I'm an expert at stuck seatpost removal-the Klein in the pic had a steel XT post jammed deep. I promise, I'll send it right back....


1990 Serotta built Off-Road.


















I bought a bunch of 730 vintage XT parts last year for a good deal locally from craigslist and the guy delivered them mounted on this frame and fork and said keep the frame for free. As you can see the guy that had it prior to him had tried to heat the top of the seat-tube(not a plan for aluminum in a steel frame), and attempts to get the post out using ammonia by me have also been fruitless. I have now started down the cautious path of cutting the post out, although its got a lot of post in it and the length is going to require that I fabricate some kind of long hacksaw blade holder to ensure rigidity. I believe that someone must have tried to force a 27.2 post into the 27.0 seatpost hole perhaps.

Supposedly there aren't a huge number of these frames, so I guess its worth the hassle to try and save.

JR


----------



## Werner (Nov 9, 2005)

ibis ss

werner


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

That ibis has a cool spatter paint job with the matching salsa stem! Any pics of the entire frame & fork? That will make a nice SS thats for sure!


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

N10, that's seriously stuck, but keep working at it, it will go-the frame was free anyway.....

If the post is driven deep, it might not be the wrong size, just lots of surface area for corrosion to grip. Do you have access to dry ice, or any other way to get the frame really cold (CO2)? If you can shrink the metal a bit, you might be able to drive the post in a small amount to break the bond between the two metals and give a pathway for the ammonia to really work. I have a large vise with jaws for clamping pipe, I'll put the exposed portion in the vise and use the frame itself for leverage, twisting back and forth. 

It's a cool frame, good luck!


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Now that's funny.*



jeff said:


> Thanks,
> Being stiff they ski really well on the hard pack for an early rise fatty.Tons of side cut but lots of turn shapes. Well see how they deal with soft as soon as we start getting some real snow. The Co. flag is a nice touch as it's my adopted state but my native state is on the tails.


I didn't even notice the tails. Looks like you and I cancelled each other out and just traded places. If you ever want to trade back just let me know. While this is a beautiful state, CO is home and I definitely get homesick too often.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

More pics of that Ibis please. Hot damn.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Timmy said:


> I didn't even notice the tails. Looks like you and I cancelled each other out and just traded places. If you ever want to trade back just let me know. While this is a beautiful state, CO is home and I definitely get homesick too often.


 I do miss the Sierra's very much but I doubt I'll ever go back. Ft. Collins stole my heart..


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

i always had a hard time finding the right fork for the right project... so i decided i would buy pretty much any oldish fork for $20 or less... turns out they breed when you look away... a few forks for a few winter projects (most of the rigids are down at the LBS for people to glare at)


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

If none of them work properly you have a few winters projects.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

some nice forks..!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> This'll get a full rebuild when it arrives.


Progress...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Very nice Eric. Will we be seeing that one at Keyesville? The Schwinn is starting to look like a bike again and I found another fun project. And no, I am not going to keep the bomber fork on the silver king.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Done.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Progress...


Like! That ano will give you extra credit points on RB.com too!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> Done.


That's f*cking HOT.

How's she ride?


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

threw this together today ---

rear shock is shot... juice from the shock dripped out from a crack and has hardened onto the frame.

l have the matching Girvin fork but that's totally no-go, lost some of the hardware to the pivots.

the rest is just stuff l had on hand.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

sandmangts said:


> Done.


Wow, that turned out amazing. A little polish goes a long way! You were able to salvage the same fork?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

So I've been busy too. The frame, I built. It's far from VRC at first glance, but the FC-M900 backbone of cranks and brifters begs to differ. With all the snow we've been having, it's been a blast. It's basically a geometry dry run for a project in the works.

The cranks are the only VRC part on my new toy, but thanks to encouragements here, and some EZ Off, they are a whole lot sexier now than they were. Of course, being attached to a 100mm BB shell Phil doesn't hurt.....


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

jtmartino said:


> Wow, that turned out amazing. A little polish goes a long way! You were able to salvage the same fork?


Thanks to you for making it happen! Just so everyone knows, Josh (jtmartino) saw the Silver King frame on his local craigslist and he contacted me. I had been wanting one of these for a long time and he offered to go and look it over and send it to me. A few weeks later it was in San Diego. It is really rare to see someone go out of their way to do a kindness for a stranger. Josh I still need to send you a little extra for your trouble.

The fork took some work but I was able to salvage it. It rides very nice. The Brooks saddle is like having suspension. I can't wait to hit the beach this spring. All I need is a cup holder for my beverage and some cruiser tires.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> So I've been busy too. The frame, I built.


Love it. Looks really good.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Another Trek!*

You guys have had some pretty cool projects this winter. Love the Yeti. Well, mine is decidedly NOT cool .

I needed a family truckster and my parents had a '97 820 sitting in their garage unused. I put my old LX/DX stuff on there (kept the SRAM Grip Shifters), Matrix SingleTrack Comp/DX wheels, replaced the stem with a longer and more aggressive System One from the salvage yard and new Panaracer Pasela 1.5" tires. Tuned up and ready to go.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The Chance is neeeeearly done (still need to get a Jaguar seatpost), the IF is next in the docket, and I am selling unused toys to fund a Chorus build (maaaybe Centaur). And, to keep with the dog theme, littledog is still trying to execute the stand-beg-get shot-fall down-roll over into a spin sequence, but I think he'll have it handled before the thaw. Looks like we'll have plenty more winter-time here in CT.... six more inches of snow this morning.


----------



## mrjustin007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Before


mrjustin007 said:


> I've posted this before - 1993 Kona Hot #TET 609 C.


Back from the Powdercoater - Had the broken top tube cable guide repaired, and had one addded in the rear so I could run v-brakes. 
Fork is uncorrected Project 2 - It only has disc tabs, so I'l run BB7 front.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

dud


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

okay, i am setting myself up to get roasted here... it is not friday, not really winter and this is a 1997 trek y bike (not overly vintage or even loved by many)... all that said, this was a bucket list bike and i just finished building it how i wanted it back in the day (just couldnt afford back then)... in the background is the next project, a santa cruz super 8 2nd gen ... will build this along with a first gen super 8 this winter too ! (i promise there will be a true VRC prject this winter as well )


i am quite excited to give it a spin this week !


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

ShiverDC said:


> dud


Cool guitar, just take all the parts off it! :thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Funniest part of this thread is neither of my 2010 projects are done.

Current Winter projects depending on my mood and part availability:





































Mostly just waiting to find the right parts.


----------



## jaxes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

1994 bridgestone mb-3. This isn't a very recent picture, so far it's gotten a more comfortable stem, I took all the derpy looking reflectors off, got the seat post unstuck, and a few more minor things. Before it sees the sun again it will have a freshly lubed bearings, new seat, maybe a few more goodies


----------

